# Ok to mix 2 cows milk?



## aerowenn (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello, we have 2 cows in milk. One calved about 3 weeks ago. Her milk tastes strong and seems to go off within one week whereas our other cows milk will keep very nicely up to 16 days. So I have 2 questions. 1: what is up with the new milk that tastes strong and doesn't keep well (there is no mastitis present) and 2: Is it ok to mix the 2 cows milk together for us to drink?
Thank you, Aerowenn


----------



## Cricket (Jul 13, 2013)

When you say that there's no mastitis present, are you just judging visually or have you done a Calif. mastitis test on her?  I would definitely do that if you haven't.  Or maybe she just needs a little time?


----------



## aerowenn (Jul 13, 2013)

You seem to be right about it taking some time. Her milk is getting sweeter and lighter by the day. I think it's fine and I am delighted to know about the mastitis test-thank you.
Would still like to know if it's ok to mix the milk of two cows. Of course I guess dairies do it all the time...


----------



## Cricket (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't know why you wouldn't mix the milk, unless you were concerned one was 'off'?  I almost always got my milk out of the pre-cooler at work unless I wanted the most cream, then I'd pick my cow.

I assume it mentions on the CMT instructions that you can get a false postive on recently calved cows.  

Glad it's tasting better!  I'm still waiting on my heifer and her first calf.  And not patiently--she is SO sick of me poking her belly!


----------



## aerowenn (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you cricket! Good luck with your calf! We've had two now with Mama waiting till we get too tired to stay up and delivers once she is alone. Both times no complications and such beautiful calves!


----------



## aerowenn (Jul 14, 2013)

BTW Cricket, what did you mean by getting the milk out of the "pre-cooler" 
at work? Sounds wonderful!


----------

